# Gestion du son dans WindowMaker



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2001)

Salut,

J'utilise WindowMaker comme Window Manager pour XDarwin et la gestion du son fait l'objet de l'installation d'un module séparé. Je voudrais savoir si certains d'entre-vous ont déjà installé WSoundServer et WSoundPrefs  ou plus généralement s'il est possible de gérer le son et comment.

J'ai un programme ou l'on peut personnaliser les sons au lieu d'avoir en permanence le son par défaut du terminal. Dans le fichier .Xdefaults il faut définir un SoundProgram: audioplay

Comment puis-je gérer cela dans WindowMaker ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

le serveur X ne gere absolument pas le son, ca depant donc de l'os, sur OS X, le son doit avoir un rapport avec l'IOKit, il n'y a pas de /dev/audio (pas encore en tout cas, bientot peut etre?) je vais demander lundi, mais je ne te promet rien ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

*&gt; le serveur X ne gere absolument pas le son*

C'est ce que je craignais, merci pour l'information et d'essayer de te renseigner.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2001)

Mauvaise nouvelle, le son n'a pas l'air d'etre supporte.
Pas pour le moment en tout cas.


----------



## Einbert (26 Octobre 2001)

D'après ce qui est noté dans le readme de Window maker 0.70.0, ben ça devrait fonctionner...Voici ce qui est noté :
_Sound support
=============

Sound is supported for Linux and FreeBSD systems with the use of a
separately distributed module called WSoundServer. There is also a graphical
configuration tool for setting up your sounds called WSoundPrefs.
You can download these at: http://shadowmere.student.utwente.nl/ 

Note that you must compile Window Maker with the --enable-sound configure
flag and set the DisableSound option to NO.
_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

Je vois pas pourquoi...
y a pas ecrit Darwin dans la liste
c'est peut etre FreeBSD qui t'as fait pense a ca...
Darwin et FreeBSD ca differe pour l'acces au materiel
Darwin utilise IOKit...
sinon ca ferais longtemps que les modems ADSL USB fonctioneraient sous X....


----------

